

Ask HN: E-mail providers other than Google Apps? - brandon272

Our company currently hosts about 100 clients on a cPanel/WHM setup.<p>Due to challenges in regard to spam and security, we want to get our clients' e-mail accounts off of our server an onto a dedicated e-mail hosting service. Some of our clients already use Google Apps for Mail and it works well for them, however, I am wondering if there is a solution that would make the transfer of e-mail accounts from our server easier than Google Apps seems to allow.<p>Any recommendations for a good IMAP-based e-mail hosting service?
======
6cxs2hd6
My previous company migrated from Exchange Server to Google Apps and we found
Google's migration tools to work well and to be well-documented. They provide
a tool to do it at the server level
[https://support.google.com/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=...](https://support.google.com/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=172212),
which sounds like what you would want, as well as a tool for individual users
to do it themselves. Note that the server-oriented tool is named "for
Microsoft Exchange" but it's actually for any IMAP server.

------
michaelbuddy
Check out Zimbra yet? They have open source and enterprise solutions.
<http://www.zimbra.com/products/pricing.html>

Also look at Fastmail options. <https://www.fastmail.fm/signup/business.html>

I'd call / email to negotiate prices with them. Why pay what's just listed on
their site? If your users are mostly hands-off in terms of support maybe
getting a discount is feasible.

------
skram
Take a look at <http://www.rackspace.com/apps/email_hosting/rackspace_email/>
. I have a client I do freelancing for on there and they have great support
and a pretty good control panel for both you and your users. Ability to do a
hybrid setup with IMAP and Exchange under the same domain.

------
ark15
Have you tried Zoho? <http://www.zoho.com/mail/>

------
stephenr
Do you need webmail for day to day use, or will they use a real email client?

~~~
brandon272
Both.

